# Erfahrungen mit der Sudety MTB Challenge?



## tranquillity (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Hat von euch schonmal jemand Erfahrungen mit der Sudety MTB Challenge gemacht? Hört sich ja eigentlich nach einer schönen Sache an.

Ist von euch jemand mitgefahren? Wie ist die Orga, wie ist die Strecke?

http://de.mtbchallenge.webworld.pl/

Viele Grüße,
Dirk


----------



## Ailton (5. Dezember 2010)

Auf der BSN-Website findest du einen Erlebnisbericht des Moooove-Racingteams:
http://www.bikesportnews.de/home/de...enteuer-in-osteuropa-sudety-mtb-callenge.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdamok (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin kurz davor mich für "Beskidy MTB Trophy" http://www.mtbtrophy.com/ anzumelden.
Würde mich freuen falls wer auch hierzu seine Erfahrungen niedergeschrieben hat.
Ich hoffe ich bin nicht allzu am Topic vorbei 
Gruß


----------



## Kettwiesel (6. Dezember 2010)

Hi, bin einer der Fahrer vom Mooove-Racing Team. Absolut empfehlenswerte Veranstaltung. Leider ist die Craft Transalp ein Teamrennen und die Sudety Challenge startet einen Tag nach Zielankunft... Wäre ein bisserl anstrengend, beides zu fahren.

Hier der Thread vom letzten Winter über die Veranstaltung von 2009: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=433866&highlight=sudety


----------



## tranquillity (6. Dezember 2010)

Danke erst mal für die Infos.

Wie habt ihr das mit der Unterkunft gemacht? Gibt es einen Rücktransport? Wie war die Orga, die Strecke?


----------



## Kettwiesel (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi, da das Rennen als Rundstreckenrennen konzipiert ist, liegen Start und Ziel nur wenige Kilometer auseinander. Mit Taxi einfach und billig zu machen.

*Vieles steht hierzu schon im Forum und in unserem Rennbericht. Klick dich doch bitte durch den angegebenen Thread.*
Unterkunft: Man sollte das unschlagbare Komplettpaket des Veranstalters hinzubuchen.

Gepäcktransport: Problemlos #11

Strecke: vgl. Rennbericht. und Antwort #18
Gruß


----------



## gomes123 (8. Dezember 2010)

echt komplieziert!


----------



## Kettwiesel (8. Dezember 2010)

La vida no es un camino de rosas


----------



## tranquillity (8. Dezember 2010)

@Kettwiesel: Danke für die Infos.


----------



## katko (10. Dezember 2010)

hdamok schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz davor mich für "Beskidy MTB Trophy" http://www.mtbtrophy.com/ anzumelden.
> Würde mich freuen falls wer auch hierzu seine Erfahrungen niedergeschrieben hat.
> Ich hoffe ich bin nicht allzu am Topic vorbei
> Gruß



ich bin im 2011 zum 5 mal dabei, das ist das härteste aber auch schönste Etappenrennen in Zentral Europa...Istebna ist ein kleines Bergdorf, wohnen kannst du entweder im Gymnasium (Schlafsack) mit Halbpension oder in vielen Privatpensionen...

Was die Strecken angeht, fully ist ein Muss, viele Steine und Würzeln, typische steile Steigungen mit bis zu 30%, technisch anspruchsvolle Abfahrten...

hier sind meine Reports von vorigen Jahrgängen...Slowakisch -> Deutsch mit Google translator übersetzen...

http://www.mtbiker.sk/clanky/reporty/1284/beskidy-mtb-trophy-2010.html
http://www.mtbiker.sk/clanky/reporty/1193/beskidy-mtb-trophy-2009.html
http://www.mtbiker.sk/clanky/reporty/1102/beskidy-mtb-trophy-2008.html
http://www.mtbiker.sk/clanky/reporty/1013/beskidy-mtb-trophy-2007.html

oder auch was von Dänemark - http://www.rivette.dk/index.php/dev_log/2009/06/

"The MTB Trophy is a hard, hard race - just finishing is a true test. The individual stages are monsters, and stringing 4 together without any mental, physical or technical breakdowns is quite a task. So Team Rivette will try to be back next year for the overall if possible. "  

enjoy 

und noch ein Video Report da zu... erste 4:20 Minuten überspringen... 

http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/ivysilani/410232400061023-cyklistika/?streamtype=WM3


----------



## hdamok (11. Dezember 2010)

katko schrieb:


> ich bin im 2011 zum 5 mal dabei, das ist das härteste aber auch schönste Etappenrennen in Zentral Europa...Istebna ist ein kleines Bergdorf, wohnen kannst du entweder im Gymnasium (Schlafsack) mit Halbpension oder in vielen Privatpensionen...
> 
> Was die Strecken angeht, fully ist ein Muss, viele Steine und Würzeln, typische steile Steigungen mit bis zu 30%, technisch anspruchsvolle Abfahrten...
> 
> ...



Irgendwie hab ich jetzt noch mehr Angst mich anzumelden 
Ich würde Privat ein Dorf neben Istebna unterkommen. 
Mal ne andere Frage, ich hab ne Laufleistung auf dem mtb von ca. 7000km & 60k-70k hm, dazu noch Sportstudio usw. 
Mental trau ich mir das zu, weiß aber nicht ob mein "Kadaver" das aushält.
Könnt man aus den Zahlen Pauschal ein für oder gegen deuten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katko (11. Dezember 2010)

mit 7000 km/Jahr brauchst du keine Angst zu haben...


----------



## hdamok (21. Dezember 2010)

katko schrieb:


> mit 7000 km/Jahr brauchst du keine Angst zu haben...



so. wir sehen und dann in Istebna..


----------



## MaxDD (7. März 2011)

Hallo,

wie ist es um die Fahrrad-Unterbringung vor Ort bei der Sudety MTB Challenge bestellt?

Ich habe das Halbpensions-Angebot mitgebucht, gibt es einen zentralen, gesicherten Abstellort für die Räder, muss sich jeder selbst kümmern oder erfolgt die gesicherte Abstellung der Räder mit in den jeweiligen Hotels und Pensionen?


Besten Dank!

Grüße
MaxDD


----------



## BjöRRn (7. März 2011)

Nur noch 108 Tage


----------



## MaxDD (7. März 2011)

?


----------



## MaxDD (5. Oktober 2011)

Um den Thread mal wieder zu pushen und für alle die dabei waren zur Erinnerung: 

Der Film, der beim leckeren und reichlichen Abschlussbankett gezeigt wurde:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/28070256"]SUDETY MTB Challenge 2011 trailer on Vimeo[/ame]

Grüße und vielleicht sieht man sich da ja im nächsten Jahr

MaxDD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

